# U.S. Homeland Security Issues Report on “Rightwing Extremists”



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 23, 2009)

I never see any news about "Leftwing Extremists"? Maybe, they all happen to be in congress.


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

Then maybe I shouldn't put that NRA sticker on my car?

What about all those great anti-Obama bumper stickers? Do you think the "Honk if I'm paying your mortgage" one would be OK with Homeland Security? Or is that too right-wing extremist?

I remember reading that the Missouri police were told to profile anyone with a "Don't Tread on Me" bumper sticker.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

LongKnife56 said:


> I remember reading that the Missouri police were told to profile anyone with a "Don't Tread on Me" bumper sticker.


So your saying that if I had this bumber sticker I might get "looked" at. I really hope I never have to have this one though.


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

(The above image link is screwed up.)

Anyway I posted before I read much about this as most of the links off Drudge are getting hammered. But from the few I could get through, it's really bad.

One sub-headline (WorldNet Daily) is:



> Returning U.S. military veterans singled out as particular threats


Wow!

Supposedly DHS will be providing state and local police with things to look out for. That should be interesting. The chief of the MO State Police has at least temporarily halted his troopers from harassing people who fly the Gadsden American flag

You better not be against illegal immigration or abortion or more gun control.

People here will probably be reporting this site and its members to DHS as it's even better and more conservative than Free Republic. 

The good news is that the report doesn't say anything about left wing extremists or Islamic terrorists so they much not be a threat anymore. 

I guess that's because they love Obama and he loves them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

I heard this on Laura Ingraham. It is BS. I don't believe that the Federal Gov't is the end all, be all. I believe in states' rights. So am I a right wing extremist? Remember the Nazi party of Germany. They were the leading National Socialist party. It started out with grand socialist policies. It believed in abortion, the state was the religion, the state will take care of you, etc. They were right wing when it came to racism. Left wing on most other stuff. It is 2009, and the DemocRat Party is the national socialist party. It wants your guns, it wants to control your child's education, it wants to be your everything.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

Wolfman said:


> Silly me, I thought that's what the Constitution was all about, limiting the power of the federal government and forming a republic of states...


_The powers not delegated to the United States by the Constitution, nor prohibited by it to the States, are reserved to the States respectively, or to the people_ - 10th Amendment to the US Constitution

It's a toss up over which is ignored more, the 10th or 2nd Amendments.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I cant for the life of me remember where I saw it, but I actaully once heard a liberal claim that student since James Madison included the 10th Amendment into the Bill of Rights as mainly a tool to squash Anti-Federalist opposition to the Bill of Rights (which is in fact, true, and as was the 9th AMD), it should therefore be seen as irrelevent and shouldn't be taken all that seriously.

Wow, imagine if we could void every law that was aproduct of political wrangling? We'd have no laws.

It apparently never crossed this persons mind that just maybe, the Anti-Federralists had good reason to want it in there.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> I cant for the life of me remember where I saw it, but I actaully once heard a liberal claim that student since James Madison included the 10th Amendment into the Bill of Rights as mainly a tool to squash Anti-Federalist opposition to the Bill of Rights (which is in fact, true, and as was the 9th AMD), it should therefore be seen as irrelevent and shouldn't be taken all that seriously.
> 
> Wow, imagine if we could void every law that was aproduct of political wrangling? We'd have no laws.
> 
> It apparently never crossed this persons mind that just maybe, the Anti-Federralists had good reason to want it in there.


So, I guess it will be alright if I disregard the 4th and 14th Amendments. I didn't think so, silly liberal.


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

Just remember words mean something, except when they don't.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

Is it me, or all the extreme left socialst flexing their muscles like there is no tomorrow? I thought I could ride through this Obama administration, but they are seriously trying turn this Federal Republic in to a Socialist Federal republic (little "r").


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*It's not even 100 days yet gentlemen. Get ready for a looong 4 years. Social engineering is on the agenda of the Obama minions. Our resolve will either make, or break this nation. Don't forget to vote in the mid term elections. It's the only way to break the stranglehold on our constitution that the Obama administration currently has. Good luck, God bless. HC*

Countdown until Obama leaves office


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Jay Severin Talks with Mark Levin; some great patriotic points, especially on State's rights:
http://media.podcastingmanager.com/41383-80830/Media/041409jaymarklevin.mp3


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

Howie Carr was saying yesterday that the main source for this "report", the Southern Poverty Law Center, has labeled the American Legion a "hate group" because they support enforcement of immigration law.

Delta784 - Proud Rightwing Extremist and member of a hate group (Legion).


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

The "unclassifed" report is damning enough. I hope somehow the classified report gets leaked especially since I certain it will not include anything that would endanger national security at least not until after we have become the United Socialist States of Amerika. Leaking such things will give the libs a taste of their own medicine.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Homeland Security on guard for 'right-wing extremists'
Returning U.S. military veterans singled out as particular threats

Posted: April 12, 2009
9:40 pm Eastern

© 2009 WorldNetDaily 










WASHINGTON - A newly unclassified Department of Homeland Security report warns against the possibility of violence by unnamed "right-wing extremists" concerned about illegal immigration, increasing federal power, restrictions on firearms, abortion and the loss of U.S. sovereignty and singles out returning war veterans as particular threats.

The report, titled "Right-wing Extremism: Current Economic and Political Climate Fueling Resurgence in Radicalization and Recruitment," dated April 7, states that "threats from white supremacist and violent anti-government groups during 2009 have been largely rhetorical and have not indicated plans to carry out violent acts."

However, the document, first reported by talk-radio host and WND columnist Roger Hedgecock, goes on to suggest worsening economic woes, potential new legislative restrictions on firearms and "the return of military veterans facing significant challenges reintegrating into their communities could lead to the potential emergence of terrorist groups or lone wolf extremists capable of carrying out violent attacks."

The report from DHS' Office of Intelligence and Analysis defines right-wing extremism in the U.S. as "divided into those groups, movements and adherents that are primarily hate-oriented (based on hatred of particular religious, racial or ethnic groups) and those that are mainly anti-government, rejecting federal authority in favor of state or local authority, or rejecting government authority entirely. It may include groups and individuals that are dedicated to a single issue, such as opposition to abortion or immigration."

"[T]he consequences of a prolonged economic downturn - including real estate foreclosures, unemployment and an inability to obtain credit - could create a fertile recruiting environment for right-wing extremists and even result in confrontations between such groups and government authorities similar to those in the past," the report says.

It adds that "growth in these groups subsided in reaction to increased government scrutiny as a result of the 1995 Oklahoma City bombing and disrupted plots, improvements in the economy and the continued U.S. standing as the pre-eminent world power."

"Proposed imposition of firearms restrictions and weapons bans likely would attract new members into the ranks of right-wing extremist groups as well as potentially spur some of them to begin planning and training for violence against the government," the report continues. "The high volume of purchases and stockpiling of weapons and ammunition by right-wing extremists in anticipation of restrictions and bans in some parts of the country continue to be a primary concern to law enforcement."

Most notable is the report's focus on the impact of returning war veterans.

"Returning veterans possess combat skills and experience that are attractive to right-wing extremists," it says. "DHS/I&A is concerned that right-wing extremists will attempt to recruit and radicalize veterans in order to boost their violent capacities."

The report cites the April 4 shooting deaths of three police officers in Pittsburgh as an example of what may be coming, claiming the alleged gunman holds a racist ideology and believes in anti-government conspiracy theories about gun confiscations, citizen detention camps and "a Jewish-controlled 'one-world government.'"

It also suggests the election of an African-American president and the prospect of his policy changes "are proving to be a driving force for right-wing extremist recruitment and radicalization."

The report also mentions "'end times' prophecies could motivate extremist individuals and groups to stockpile food, ammunition and weapons. These teachings also have been linked with the radicalization of domestic extremist individuals and groups in the past, such as the violent Christian Identity organizations and extremist members of the militia movement."

"DHS/I&A assesses that right-wing extremist groups' frustration over a perceived lack of government action on illegal immigration has the potential to incite individuals or small groups toward violence," the report continues.

The report states the DHS will be working with state and local partners over the next several months to determine the levels of right-wing extremist activity in the U.S.

Last month, the chief of the Missouri highway patrol blasted a report issued by the Missouri Information Analysis Center that linked conservative groups to domestic terrorism, assuring that such reports no longer will be issued. The report had been compiled with the assistance of DHS.

The report warned law enforcement agencies to watch for suspicious individuals who may have bumper stickers for third-party political candidates such as Ron Paul, Bob Barr and Chuck Baldwin.

It further warned law enforcement to watch out for individuals with "radical" ideologies based on Christian views, such as opposing illegal immigration, abortion and federal taxes.

Chief James Keathley of the Missouri State Patrol issued a statement that the release of the report, which outraged conservatives nationwide, prompted him to "take a hard look" at the procedures through which the report was released by the MIAC.

"My review of the procedures used by the MIAC in the three years since its inception indicates that the mechanism in place for oversight of reports needs improvement," he wrote. "Until two weeks ago, the process for release of reports from the MIAC to law enforcement officers around the state required no review by leaders of the Missouri State Highway Patrol or the Department of Public Safety."

"For that reason, I have ordered the MIAC to permanently cease distribution of the militia report," he said. "Further, I am creating a new process for oversight of reports drafted by the MIAC that will require leaders of the Missouri State Highway Patrol and the Department of Public Safety to review the content of these reports before they are shared with law enforcement. My office will also undertake a review of the origin of the report by MIAC."

Homeland Security on guard for 'right-wing extremists'


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I think the fear arises from the fact that those of us on the right will actually effect change unlike our counterparts who prefer to toke up and talk about it endlessly. 

What is most disturbing, is the following quote:

"Returning veterans possess combat skills and experience that are attractive to right-wing extremists," it says. "DHS/I&A is concerned that right-wing extremists will attempt to recruit and radicalize veterans in order to boost their violent capacities."

These hero's sacrifice their lives for this country, and our freedoms, which are under fire by this administration, and NOW they have the nerve to essentially label veterans too stupid to make good choices!
I'M THOROUGHLY DISGUSTED!


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

MSP75 said:


> Is it me, or all the extreme left socialst flexing their muscles like there is no tomorrow? I thought I could ride through this Obama administration, but they are seriously trying turn this Federal Republic in to a Socialist Federal republic (little "r").


Almost as though they know how little time they have, and want to do as much damage as possible before they get tossed out (one can hope).


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: U.S. Homeland Security Issues Report on "Rightwing Extremists"*

Before we can undo any of this stuff, we have to wrest control of the Republican party from the progressive Rockefeller/Weld-type douchebags, think Goldwater/Buckley/Reagan/Kirk/Bozell. Bush 41 was a Rockefeller type, and so was his whelp, Bush 43.

We really need to find some anti-progressive candidates...like...I don't know...maybe...SARAH? 

You can pretty much forget the MA Republican Party for now...it is moribund, so we may be able to elect 'tea-party' candidates (and recreate the MA Republican Party at our leisure)...

Stay Tuned...and get to a Project 912 meeting...


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

I shnouldn't admit this, but I didn't go to any of the Boston tea parties. My sorry excuse is that like most taxpayers I had to work. I did have my tricorner and Gadsden ready to go so DHA could update their file photo. But I expected and am not surprised that the turnout here was so low compared to the rest of the country and decided ti would be a waste of my time and effort. Perhaps the problem here is that the leaders had too much other baggage or perhaps we're too disheartened. But since Boston is the home of the original tea party where people put their lives, their fortunes and their sacred honor on the line I am disappointed. I just hoped there were more Napolitano terrorists or Adams revolutionaries. The Tree of Liberty needed to be watered.

Hopefully this protest will grow and become an effective political voice even here. Certainly the Massachusetts Republican party is completely dead and it's on ropes elsewhere. But recently other conservative third parties have not been able to get off the ground and even liberal ones haven't been that successful.

Initially I waited for and would have been for Fred Thompson if he had had fire in his belly and had became a real candidate. Other than that I sat things out until McCain nominated Sarah Palin and even then I had to convince myself it was worth 4 years of him to get her in 2012.

I think Sarah is amenable to a third party. I know she and Todd attended Alaska's. A viable third party will need a charismatic and principled leader like her and it will also need more than just one issue. The left is afraid that we "right wing extremists" have learned or are learning the tactics that put Obama in the white house and are making a concerrted effort to use the power of government to stop us.

Sam Adams - he organized the revolution and signed the Declaration of Independence:



> "It does not require a majority to prevail, but rather an irate, tireless minority keen to set brush fires in people's minds"





> "Our contest is not only whether we ourselves shall be free, but whether there shall be left to mankind an asylum on earth for civil and religious liberty"





> "The Constitution shall never be construed... to prevent the people of the United States who are peaceable citizens from keeping their own arms."


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

Wolfman makes an excellent point. To expand on his message check out this site. It is for reenactments in the area:
Battle Road events
It is a good reminder. My family goes to some of these every year.


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

> On the eighteenth of April, in Seventy-five;
> Hardly a man is now alive
> Who remembers that famous day and year





> . . . That whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their Safety and Happiness. Prudence, indeed, will dictate that Governments long established should not be changed for light and transient causes; and accordingly all experience hath shewn, that mankind are more disposed to suffer, while evils are sufferable, than to right themselves by abolishing the forms to which they are accustomed. But when a long train of abuses and usurpations, pursuing invariably the same Object evinces a design to reduce them under absolute Despotism, it is their right, it is their duty, to throw off such Government, and to provide new Guards for their future security . . .


The Boston Tea party should have been held on Monday when many of us do not need to work and is perhaps an even more appropriate date. At least Maine and Massachusetts still (sort of) remember "the shot heard 'round the world."

The new cry could have been: "the socialists (or worse) are coming" to spread your wealth around.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: U.S. Homeland Security Issues Report on "Rightwing Extremists"*

Naturally, the odds against us are great. But they always are. We kicked one super-power's a$$...we can kick another's. We have to start somewhere...Project 912 is as good a place as any.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

dcs2244 said:


> Naturally, the odds against us are great.


The sad thing is that, I believe, the majority of Americans think like us. We should have the better odds. Unfortunately, it is the socialist and moonbats that make the phone calls, bus in voters, make noise. The tea parties are a start, but true Americans need to put down their Ipods or Xbox controllers and start making some noise.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

MSP75 said:


> The sad thing is that, I believe, the majority of Americans think like us. We should have the better odds. Unfortunately, it is the socialist and moonbats that make the phone calls, bus in voters, make noise. The tea parties are a start, but true Americans need to put down their Ipods or Xbox controllers and start making some noise.


 I disagree I think youre right about the silent majority but the reason the libs and moonbats have been prevailing is because of the judiciary legislating from the bench.Everytime some petition article passes( marriage amendments, immigration reform, whatever)the moonbat judge negates it with the swing of his bought for gavel. we need to clean house with em all.Senate, House and judiciary at both the federal and state level. being in the govt was never intended to be a full time job.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Stupid concept. Right-wing Left-wing who gives a flying rats. Why does it make a difference what political spectrum they follow. You are wither a terrorist or not. But nope not in this political day in age.

Prime example:

Left-wing nut-job sabotages part of the power grid in the name of Greenpeace. He or she is now considered a environmental hero and inspiration to all hippies. People speak up in the media saying that the power-plants and electricity production is evil and was making people and wildlife sick. They also clam that no one was hurt unlike the wildlife that has been displace because of it. He or she may get caught but only gets a slap on the wrist in court because people sympathize with them. 

In contrast 
Right-wing average Joe Serves in the military comes home and goes to a Tea Party rally, Posts some valid criticism of the governments current policies and what government can do to make things better on a website. He or she now becomes a DHS person of interest and is belittled by the media. They are further out-casted from the media which claims they are unpatriotic and a threat to National security. As a result they can no longer fly on a plane, NAS keeps dibs on them, they no longer can work in the military and their life took a 360.


----------



## Penguin (Dec 1, 2008)

Wolfman said:


> ...this is why we are in the state we're in. Apathy is just as bad, if not worse, than the socialist drivel that is infecting the country. *If you were the only person standing there, it would not be a waste of time.* We go on and on about how the deadbeats in this country are waiting for a handout, waiting for someone else to solve their problems, expecting Big Brother to take care of their wants and needs and nonchalantly giving up their freedom in the process. When you rely on someone else to take a stand, how is this any different?
> 
> Not directed at anyone in particular, but to the whole group here: Ask the next 10 or 20 people you meet if any of them know the significance of April 19. Do *you* know the significance of April 19? Give up? CLICK HERE
> 
> ...


Wolfman, another great post by you and there are several groups planning to meet at the Lexington Green. I think apathy is starting to wane a little but it looks like it will still need the help of those on the fence. I went to my first caucus last year thinking I would be alone in my opinions but instead made a few friends who feel the same way. I guess the only thing I can add to "*If you were the only person standing there, it would not be a waste of time." You either think your opinion matters and give it or you make sure it doesn't, only you can speak in your self interest.*


----------

